# Apache22 not run after PHP installation



## VeNoMZiTo (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi, when I install PHP, apache dies. I have the following information:

/var/log/messages

```
Feb  8 11:59:11 bethemister kernel: pid 3029 (httpd), uid 0: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
Feb  8 12:12:35 bethemister kernel: pid 7769 (httpd), uid 0: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
```

If I comment the next line in httpd.conf

```
LoadModule php5_module libexec/apache22/libphp5.so
```
Apache works, but I need PHP, I compiled php and php-extension without errors. 

If somebody needs more info, please tell me, and  sorry for my english, *I* am Spanish!


----------



## anomie (Feb 8, 2012)

You compiled PHP how? Did you install from Ports? (If not, please do so, or 'splain why you cannot.) 

You may be able to get more info about PHP's problem by 1) setting up logging in php.ini and/or 2) cranking up logging to a higher level in Apache.


----------



## derekschrock (Feb 9, 2012)

What does your extensions.ini file look like?

Does this segfault?

```
php -r 'echo "test";'
```


----------



## VeNoMZiTo (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you for the help! I solved my problem reinstalling php again, I suppose that I selected some extension that does not work Well. I installed the defaults and all works fine!


----------

